# Fish !



## HOBIE (Jun 11, 2016)

Cant get enough . Love the stuff & other seafood


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 11, 2016)

I love salmon but the wife hates it. Means l don't have it very often.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 12, 2016)

Good for your brain .  I love scrambled egg & salmon.  Good for you as well


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 22, 2016)

Had Tuna for tea. Straight from fish shop fried in olive oil.  Couple of drips of lemon


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 22, 2016)

I love a fresh tuna steak.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 22, 2016)

Just been watching tv & it was a program about small islands in uk. Fisherman talking about Halibut. Could do with some of that . 0 carbs !


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2016)

Allergic to oily fish, hate tuna, love, love, love shellfish, salmon and trout. Quite liked that shark steak I had once, but I'm still using the squid rings as scrunchies for my hair, or I would be if I hadn't had it cut short.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 22, 2016)

Haddock every time


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2016)

I like fish but no (fresh) wet fish anywhere near - mind you we are almost exactly in the centre of the country!


----------



## khskel (Oct 22, 2016)

Mackerel in olive oil


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 22, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Just been watching tv & it was a program about small islands in uk. Fisherman talking about Halibut. Could do with some of that . 0 carbs !


Just for the halibut.  Sorry,  I couldn't resist.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 23, 2016)

Sea bass crisped in the pan with garlic sesame oil a splash of soy and a few basil leaves.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2016)

You lot are making me Hungary now !  A tin of Mackerel fillets on toast  Khskel


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 23, 2016)

I saw the title thread FISH. I have nothing to say other than FINGERS


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I saw the title thread FISH. I have nothing to say other than FINGERS


I was in Manchester last yr & in a pub for my dinner. On the specials board was Fish Finger sarnies. Guess what I got for bait that day


----------



## Lilian (Oct 23, 2016)

I love fish but always seem to be hungry after eating it - except salmon.     I do love soused (or is it pickled) mackerel.   That is mackerel cut into thick slices and put in a casserole.    Add water and ordinary malt vinegar (sorry cannot give proportions as I do it by sight), add some pickling spice and liquid or powdered sweetener.    Cover and cook 180 for about an hour.  The fish needs to be very very well cooked.    Take out, let cool and put in fridge in the liquid.     When completely cold it can be served.   Just take out as many as you want.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 23, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> I was in Manchester last yr & in a pub for my dinner. On the specials board was Fish Finger sarnies. Guess what I got for bait that day




Fish finger sarnies were given to us during the big bang. There was a whopping big explosion.  Bigger than when the glass factory on the other side of St. Helens blew up a few years ago. Following this big bang we were given water, light,  dinosaurs,  Raquel Welch and fish finger sarnies. I would take fish finger sarnies ahead of all the rest. Except Raquel Welch of course


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2016)

Lilian said:


> I love fish but always seem to be hungry after eating it - except salmon.     I do love soused (or is it pickled) mackerel.   That is mackerel cut into thick slices and put in a casserole.    Add water and ordinary malt vinegar (sorry cannot give proportions as I do it by sight), add some pickling spice and liquid or powdered sweetener.    Cover and cook 180 for about an hour.  The fish needs to be very very well cooked.    Take out, let cool and put in fridge in the liquid.     When completely cold it can be served.   Just take out as many as you want.


That sounds good to me Lilian !


----------



## Lilian (Oct 23, 2016)

I forgot, you can add sliced onions to that as well.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2016)

I have been on the ferries to Norway & Sweden on a few occasions. The seafood is out of this world on them. I am in heaven . One trip it was 40ft waves & force 10. Motorbikes were all over the below deck. Pleased mine was double tied down but lots of damage .


----------



## khskel (Oct 23, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> You lot are making me Hungary now !  A tin of Mackerel fillets on toast  Khskel


Bliss! I like a pickled herring too and kippers from Fortunes at Whitby.


----------



## James 048 (Oct 25, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me if it's ok to eat fish every day ? I eat smoke cod loin ,but would eat any other fish if it was for the good of my health ,  problem is I don't like many veg ,only carrot , garden peas and beans  (all canned) 
Some days I have chicken or sirloin steak with small quantity of potato  ,I am finding it difficult to get a meal sorted out that I am sure will do me more good than bad ,also eating fruit , ( apples , Mellon kiwi ) prepacked from tesco . any advice on my present diet appreciated as I am scared to eat anything I'm not sure about until 31th of this month when I see my nurse again 
        Regards James


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 25, 2016)

Fish is good, James, particularly the oily ones....... I'd try & get wild caught if possible.


----------



## James 048 (Oct 25, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Fish is good, James, particularly the oily ones....... I'd try & get wild caught if possible.


Cheers Martin 
Do you think it's ok to have daily , as i love the stuff


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 25, 2016)

I can't see any problem..... I don't eat much fish but my wife brought home a nice salmon fillet from Costco so we will be dining on that all week.


----------



## James 048 (Oct 25, 2016)

Appreciate your time and advice Martin , hope you and your family have a pleasant evening


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 25, 2016)

We love fish as well and have it 3x a week. 1 thing to note is that fresh and frozen tuna steaks are good, but they strip all that goodness out in the tinned variety.


----------



## James 048 (Oct 25, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> We love fish as well and have it 3x a week. 1 thing to note is that fresh and frozen tuna steaks are good, but they strip all that goodness out in the tinned variety.


Thanks greyhound Gal 
I always get it fresh from local shop , must try the tuna steaks as I used to eat it from the tin years ago ,it will be a change , think il try different types though the weeks ahead , have a nice evening


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 25, 2016)

James 048 said:


> must try the tuna steaks


When we were in Hawaii a couple of years ago we fell in love with "Poke", tuna cut into small bite size pieces eaten raw in a soy based marinade..... The variations can be endless & easy to make at home.


----------



## Brunneria (Oct 25, 2016)

Love salmon, herring, soused mackerel, fresh tuna, cod, haddock, hake, rollmops, i love prawn and langoustine, and most tinned fish.

Can't do squid or octopus.  Or skate though - smells horrible.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2016)

James 048 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if it's ok to eat fish every day ? I eat smoke cod loin ,but would eat any other fish if it was for the good of my health ,  problem is I don't like many veg ,only carrot , garden peas and beans  (all canned)
> Some days I have chicken or sirloin steak with small quantity of potato  ,I am finding it difficult to get a meal sorted out that I am sure will do me more good than bad ,also eating fruit , ( apples , Mellon kiwi ) prepacked from tesco . any advice on my present diet appreciated as I am scared to eat anything I'm not sure about until 31th of this month when I see my nurse again
> Regards James



Oh oily fish! Dear oily fish!
By far and away my favourite dish!
Infuse me with your Omega 3,
Please oily fish, come dine with me!

Oh, take away my chicken bhuna!
Replace it with a slab of tuna!
And though I love the taste of gammon,
I'd much prefer some Scottish salmon!

Imagine eating with every course
Some pilchards in tomato sauce!
If every herring could be mine,
Then life on Earth would be divine!

So, fill me up with oily fish!
Believe me, it’s my dearest wish!
My heart’s desire, where have you been?
Embrace me now, oh plump sardine! 

Not sure about eating it EVERY day, I'd think that balancing it out with some non-fish days would be better, but I'm no dietician  I usually go for sardines on toast for lunch a couple of times a week


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 26, 2016)

Besides fresh caught by yourself, I have found raiding Morrisons fresh fish counter is productive as they have loads of offers each week and anything that is within a day of the use by date is half price. My freezer is well stocked and according to inside info in the not to distant future salmon will be offered again which they will fillet for you all you do is ask.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 26, 2016)

James 048 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if it's ok to eat fish every day ? I eat smoke cod loin ,but would eat any other fish if it was for the good of my health ,  problem is I don't like many veg ,only carrot , garden peas and beans  (all canned)
> Some days I have chicken or sirloin steak with small quantity of potato  ,I am finding it difficult to get a meal sorted out that I am sure will do me more good than bad ,also eating fruit , ( apples , Mellon kiwi ) prepacked from tesco . any advice on my present diet appreciated as I am scared to eat anything I'm not sure about until 31th of this month when I see my nurse again
> Regards James


Hi James, I too love the stuff ! No carbs & well done for shopping at Tesco (they are good for us lot ) !


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 26, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Hi James, I too love the stuff ! No carbs & well done for shopping at Tesco (they are good for us lot ) !




What did the carp say that swam into a brick wall?
*
*
*
*
*
*
Oh dam


----------



## Owen (Oct 26, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> What did the carp say that swam into a brick wall?
> *
> *
> *
> ...


What fish begins with w and ends with w?

.
.
.
Walthamstow
.
.
.
.
.
It's a plaice isn't it


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 26, 2016)

Owen said:


> What fish begins with w and ends with w?
> 
> .
> .
> ...






What do you call a fish with no eye?
*
*
*
*
*
*
A fsh


----------



## James 048 (Oct 30, 2016)

Feeling lot fresher , had my mmo1/L down to 7.8 on Thursday morning fasting , slight rise this morning  8.2 fasting  ,lost 8lb but missing my favourite foods ,  have my appointment for 9 am in the morning with practice nurse 


James 048 said:


> Thanks greyhound Gal
> I always get it fresh from local shop , must try the tuna steaks as I used to eat it from the tin years ago ,it will be a change , think il try different types though the weeks ahead , have a nice evening


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 30, 2016)

Me & me wife got married in the Seychelles. Every nt the chef did a barby with seafood. I was in heaven. The sea was like bathwater & food Tuna stakes massive !


----------



## James 048 (Oct 30, 2016)

What a lovely location + congratulations to you both ,I wish you both all things good in life


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 30, 2016)

You could have superb fruit for breakie too. I love the sea & I used to o spend 3 days a week in the North sea. That sea was very different WARM !. Tks James


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 30, 2016)

How anyone can eat squid is beyond me; it's like chewing pencil erasers.  However, salmon, prawns or smoked mackerel are all lovely.  (I once had some smoked-mackerel sushi rolls...)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2016)

There's a hotel in Anglesey that I used to stay at when doing work for Anglesey Aluminium, and as I was on expenses I always went for something I wouldn't normally have at home  One time I had squid and it was really nice, another time I had swordfish and that was absolutely gorgeous - my food heaven! Unfortunately, whenever I have eaten either anywhere else they have both been very poorly cooked and not a patch on the Anglesey ones


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 31, 2016)

We eat a lot of fish. Living on an island, with aquaculture a big industry, there's a ready supply of salmon, plus freshly caught langoustine (still live at purchase), ditto lobster, hand dived scallops, fresh mussels, halibut, haddock and pollack, and locally smoked kippers. One or two food miles.

Mind you, the same applies to pork, beef and lamb.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> We eat a lot of fish. Living on an island, with aquaculture a big industry, there's a ready supply of salmon, plus freshly caught langoustine (still live at purchase), ditto lobster, hand dived scallops, fresh mussels, halibut, haddock and pollack, and locally smoked kippers. One or two food miles.
> 
> Mind you, the same applies to pork, beef and lamb.





Try living in St. Helens we got McDonalds, Burger King and best of all Lardway whops sorry Subway


----------



## Owen (Oct 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Try living in St. Helens we got McDonalds, Burger King and best of all Lardway whops sorry Subway


You can nudgers and barms still?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Try living in St. Helens we got McDonalds, Burger King and best of all Lardway whops sorry Subway


I don't generally frequent fast food emporia, but a couple of months ago I was desperate and went into a Subway.  I was anticipating a tasty chicken and bacon with all the trimmings, or a ham and cheese, or a meatball melt.  I can't tell you how downcast I was to find that it was a Halal Subway.  I didn't even know they existed.  You live and learn


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 31, 2016)

I have eaten a McDonald's twice in my entire life. I have been to Subway once and he same goes for Burger King. Having said this I run into McDonald's about 30 times per week to use their toilet


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Having said this I run into McDonald's about 30 times per week to use their toilet



My wife always used to feel guilty about using a fast food restaurants potty so had to buy something........ I don't even like fast food Fortunately D has put a stop to her buying me food I don't want.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 31, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> My wife always used to feel guilty about using a fast food restaurants potty so had to buy something........ I don't even like fast food Fortunately D has put a stop to her buying me food I don't want.




I don't eat there. I just use their facilities for the performance of oblutions


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 3, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> We eat a lot of fish. Living on an island, with aquaculture a big industry, there's a ready supply of salmon, plus freshly caught langoustine (still live at purchase), ditto lobster, hand dived scallops, fresh mussels, halibut, haddock and pollack, and locally smoked kippers. One or two food miles.
> 
> Mind you, the same applies to pork, beef and lamb.


My kind of food


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 3, 2016)

Fish - FINGERS


----------



## Amigo (Nov 3, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> We eat a lot of fish. Living on an island, with aquaculture a big industry, there's a ready supply of salmon, plus freshly caught langoustine (still live at purchase), ditto lobster, hand dived scallops, fresh mussels, halibut, haddock and pollack, and locally smoked kippers. One or two food miles.
> 
> Mind you, the same applies to pork, beef and lamb.



My idea of heaven! I love squid as long as it's not cooked till it's chewy. However whelks are very curious. They're just like chewing someone's ears! 
I could happily live on langoustines


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 3, 2016)

Amigo said:


> My idea of heaven! I love squid


Me too......


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 3, 2016)

Have a whole octopus in the fridge. From Morrisons fish monger. I adore seafood


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 4, 2016)

I tried Whelks once.  Your description is spot on @Amigo.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Have a whole octopus in the fridge. From Morrisons fish monger. I adore seafood


Fried lightly in garlic oil . No carbs & very nice


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 5, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Fried lightly in garlic oil . No carbs & very nice


Sorry, I don't do tentacles.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2016)

You are missing out  Mark


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2016)

Herring in oil for tea tonight.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 14, 2016)

*FISH FINGERS *


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> *FISH FINGERS *


I knew the carb value of Fish Fingers when I was very young DL.  7 or less each


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 14, 2016)

*AND CHIPS *


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2016)

@HOBIE's favourite use for newspapers (think that's him on the bike )


----------



## Owen (Nov 14, 2016)

Tea for @HOBIE


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 14, 2016)

*FISHCAKES *


----------



## Lilian (Nov 14, 2016)

Our local Subway sells a salad bowl.  One can choose the meat/s. a good variety of salad vegetables, and  dressings if wanted.    A local pub sells a large naked burger (no bun) with salad instead of the bun.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 14, 2016)

I once made some proper Yorkshire fishcakes.  Fish between 2 slices of potato, battered & deep fried.  Lovely.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2016)

I really do adore fish .  I once Windsurfed from Tynemouth to South shields grotto approx. 6mile to do a pint of beer & oyster race. A little mad. (you had to drink a pint of beer Irish black stuff & as many Oysters as I could get my mits on)


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 14, 2016)

FISHFACE


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2016)

That pick that Northy put up does look like me when I was young


----------



## Owen (Nov 14, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> That pick that Northy put up does look like me when I was young


I thought mine was a resemblance


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 14, 2016)

I found a picture of me at infants school doing a first confession ( Catholic thing). I look like a right bloody pansy


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2016)

Have you seen how much the skate is written on the window of the fish shop ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 14, 2016)

Fish(free) fingers anyone?  7g of carb per finger and guaranteed no fish harmed in making them. 






http://www.vbitesfoods.com/product/fish-free-fish-fingers-215g/

After committing sacrilege on this fishy thread I'd better scarper quickly as HOBIE is after me with a harpoon.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 20, 2016)

Never seen the likes Matt        Fingers disguised as Fish Fingers  (will keep a eye out for them)


----------

